# To much fat



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

After being advised that I could eat a macro ratio of 33/33/33 I decided to have some mince on its own as a meal high protien high fat.I didn't actualy work out what I'd eaten till later 70g of fat and about 40g of protein I take it that's bad or would have a lot of the fat been cooked out as it was dry fried.so that would have been about 600 kal worth of fat


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Also if this is bad as I expect what would be a good percentage fat mince to buy to fit in with my macros


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

It's only "bad" if it puts you over you calorie intake for the day. Although that depends if you're cutting or bulking? No naturally occuring fat is "bad" anyway.

You probably want to go for leaner mince regardless as it has a higher protein intake.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks bayman what % fat would you recommend for my ratios also how much if that fat would be left in the frying pan


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I would go for the lowest percentage fat as possible, wouldn't worry too much about what is left after it's fried regards to fat, if you wish to add more put some olive oil on afterwards


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought the main reason for having a modest amount of fat intake was to stop you from taking in to much saturated fat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if ur that bothered eat some more lean protein and carbs to balance ur macros out lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i get extra lean mince anyways and fry it in olive oil


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> I thought the main reason for having a modest amount of fat intake was to stop you from taking in to much saturated fat.


There's no evidence that saturated fat is bad for you. It's rubbish peddled by the government.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

bayman said:


> There's no evidence that saturated fat is bad for you. It's rubbish peddled by the government.


I know one thing when i have too much saturated fats i come out in spots so that too me aint a good thing


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Saturated fat is more a generalised term to cover the different types of saturated fat. This is going by memory but i think its stearic acid thats responsible for raising body cholesteral you can get alot of this in meat. One of the healthier types of saturated fat is called lauric (sp?) acid you can find this in predominently vegetable fats such as coconut, palm and some other types of oils.

You can even get saturated fat in Evoo. I also think the government are going to far in the wrong direction if they were to point the blame on something it should be the man made hydrogenated fats and rancid poly oils they let us consume.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I know fats are ok but would that much in one sitting be ok would it still be used as energy rather than stored


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

steve bridgend said:


> I know fats are ok but would that much in one sitting be ok would it still be used as energy rather than stored


All depends on your overall caloric intake, you can't say for sure just by looking at one meal in isolation.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> Saturated fat is more a generalised term to cover the different types of saturated fat. This is going by memory but i think its stearic acid thats responsible for raising body cholesteral you can get alot of this in meat. One of the healthier types of saturated fat is called lauric (sp?) acid you can find this in predominently vegetable fats such as coconut, palm and some other types of oils.
> 
> You can even get saturated fat in Evoo. I also think the government are going to far in the wrong direction if they were to point the blame on something it should be the man made hydrogenated fats and rancid poly oils they let us consume.


Go do some research and if if there's a biological way that saturated fat (any type) can be converted to estrogen. To save you some time, the answer is it can't.

I agree wrt to polys and hydrogenated fats though, stay well clear.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

around 3600 to 4000 kal 300g protein even split of carbs and fats


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't understand you question. One meal in isolation isn't going to make you fat, that's determined by your overall calorie intake. From the above I gather you're bulking? So some fat is going to be added regardless, you can never get 100% muscle tissue gain only, that's the holy grail of bodybuilding.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

My question was is eating that much fat in one meal still ok rather than spread through the day.sorry to confuse you


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

So long as it fits with the rest of your overall diet you can choose to have all your fat in one go or spread out - it doesn't matter. However, you'd struggle to make up meals solely of protein and carbs with no fat at all.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok thanks man I'll use this lot of mince up then get one a bit leaner


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Evoo = extra virgin olivio oil, thought id clarify.


----------

